# 14'6 johnsen project! (any help is needed!)



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I did a deck the other day and the glass crested over the side


No idea what you are trying to describe.

Here is how to post pictures-
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

in further description I first cut a piece of nida-core, honey comb, or plasticore whatever you want to call it down on a sheet of plywood under the assumption that it would stiffen up enough to then be fitting on top of the two open side and be flipped upside down (or glassed side down) to make it easier to glass in but it set up a little quick and now the resin is hardened and pointed in the wrong direction since it was glassed on top and faced down and now I cant set it in because of this. I guess I have to cut the excess off the edges like I had and start over but I do not know if I am aloud to glass back over already existing glass on top of the nida core to make it bond just as well as first layer


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No mobile apps, just email the pictures to yourself and do it on your computer, it's really not a big deal.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

thank you not using brain on that one


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's ok, took me over an hour to figure it out on my new phone.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's just a computer, hell facebook it ten times more complex than this forum, and instagram, well.....no comment.

Just upload them to photobucket or another site like it and copy the link. We all do it and it takes less then 30 seconds for everything.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

thank you for being patient


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so now you are asking what your next step is? If this if for a deck portion then make this your bottom side, trim off the extra glass hanging off the edges, bond it in place with thickened resin. Once bonded down you can use the thickened resin to make fillets along the sides (creating a rounded radius for the glass to lay across) then you can glass the top sides of the deck tying it into the hull sides.

Not sure if that was what you were looking for, but it will help to post a picture of the boat and where the piece is going.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

need to know how to fill the crack and it will stay put not crack out like pure resin would. 5200? jb weld? marine tex? any better opinions 



15 merc with permatrim installed today. tiller extension by strongarm coming soon.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am saying the glass went the wrong way I should have put a 3/4 piece of wood around the entire sheet like a border because it droops down and I need to flip this piece upside down and the glass has hardened to where its backwards and not pliable to bend back and glass it in and also wont sit flush since the glass isn't pliable, I think I need to cut outer edges off and add like a 9 inch piece to the entire border to make it work nut I didn't know if it would bond well to the existing piece.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

its going to be the back deck 3ft by 57 inches wide (length of beam) and the glass side shown needs to be facing bottom of boat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's slow down a bit so we can assist you.

Still do not know what you mean by "backwards" as there is not a backward with CSM. Please clarify?

What do you mean by "droops down"?

And yes the resin set in about 15 minutes as it should have if you mixed correctly.

What do you mean by putting wood around the entire sheet?

As for the crack you want to fill - let's finish the deck first as that has its own set of issues to address.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> need to know how to fill the crack and it will stay put not crack out like pure resin would. 5200? jb weld? marine tex? any better opinions


NO! No 5200 it's for sealing not repairing, Hell no to JB weld, and it's not suited for marine tex. You have to make a structural repair for that crack. Basic procedure, at least this is how I'd do it, would be to grind out any bad glass, smooth the edges of the hole, then lay some layers of glass over it to build it up and add strength to the repair.

I think I'm starting to understand what you mean by backwards, you mean the glass flopped over the sides making the edges separate from the core material leaving air pockets, right? This is because you had too much glass hanging off the edges. You need to cut the glass so only a small amount, if any, is hanging off the edges. 

You really glassed it too early in the process, you should have built your supports first. Then when you are ready to add your deck you glass the underside and bond it down before the glass fully dries. weigh it down and let it set up well, then fill and fillet your edges and glass the top.

It will probably be much easier, and better all around to start over as nidacore doesn't like to be grinded on much.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is what I've been doing with my nidacore. 

first , as someone said, you need to build the support structure first. then get your shape for the deck. you'll save product by doing this as opposed to glassing a whole sheet and then cutting it to size. 

cut your nidacore to shape, then lay out some glass mat and trim to for your core. you'll have some that hangs over that you can just trim once it cures.

I wet out the glass and turned it over onto some plastic sheets on the garage floor. requires some fairing work after but they came out flat

pm me if you need more help.


----------



## racer04 (Aug 31, 2013)

didn't start over and it came out well jus fixed it





The "crack" was filled with high density filler in the resin and sanded with 80 grit paper today. need to go over it with 120 for finish.



came out good with no air bubbles!! this wasn't the final product I cut the little excess off and will be adding 8 inch wide chop mat when I glass it into bulkhead.


2 QUESTIONS!

1.how do I mate two pieces of nida core together that are flat and pushed end to end together to make a deck since i am a little short. do I add high density resin where I moosh them together then just glass them like its a single piece?

2 I need to make a filler piece for transom. I have 3/4 nidacore. I was going to put resin on two sides of the exact same piece like stacking it as an oreo and that would make the same thickness as my transom. I was then going to glass that piece on bot sides of my transom as a filler and also serve as more area to glass to the transom. I am going to leave a hole for air to come out of the transom were to jack plate is. I wasn't going to add this "filler" piece all the way across the transom just a foot off the starboard side and a foot off the port side.


sorry I didn't see the notifications on this thread till now


----------



## Jsavagejr1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am restoring a similar johnsen should be a journey but I expect it to be worth it.


----------

